# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartkloppingen

## pedder

hallo graag zou ik willen weten of iemand hier ook last van heeft .
even mijn story 
de afgelopen twee jaar heb ik verschillende dingen meegemaakt twee keer afgevoerd met ambulance vermeend hart infarct eenmaal aangekomen in het ziekenhuis namen de klachten af en ben weer naar huis gezonden allemaal onderzoeken gehad niets wijst op een afwijking van organen en hart alles kreeg ik hoge bloeddruk hartkloppingen en doordat ik niet om kon gaan met de situatie kreeg ik ook nog hyper ventilatie aanvallen . en angst aanvallen.Nadat ik een regresie therapie heb gevolgd is het wel beter gegaan .
angst aan vallen zijn weg en hyperventilatie ook ,de hoge bloedruk is ook weer normaal . het enige wat over gebleven is die hart kloppingen bonzen in de keel en oren. ik krijg die aanvallen op de gekste tijden in rust snachts overdag het maakt niet uit .mijn hart gaat tekeer en begin erg te zweten,wordt ook wel misselijk en duizelig maar niet zo dat ik moet overgeven. en een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd lijk wel of ik zweef. Ik gebruik geen medicijnen alleen voedings supplementen.maar het gekke is mijn hart slag komt ook niet boven de 100 uit dus de arts zegt dat het niet gevaarlijk is maar allen lastig en dat er niets aan te doen is . rustig blijven en geen stress

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pedder,

Vervelend dat je hier last van hebt!

*Oorzaken Hartkloppingen*
Hartkloppingen kunnen verschillende oorzaken hebben; emoties, stress, hyperventilatie, koorts, uitdroging, bloedarmoede, sommige geneesmiddelen veroorzaken hartkloppingen, stimulerende middelen als cafeine, gebrek aan magnesium
Treden hartkloppingen op in combinatie met ademnood, pijn in de borst of het dikker worden van de voeten, dan kan dit een indicatie zijn van een hartziekte. Schildklieraandoeningen kunnen ook hartkloppingen veroorzaken. In dat geval gaan de hartkloppingen gepaard met gewichtsverlies, minder goed warmte kunnen verdragen, diarree en eventueel een onregelmatige menstruatie.
*Behandeling*
Er bestaan geneesmiddelen die de hartkloppingen kunnen verlichten, maar die worden alleen voorgeschreven wanneer de hartkloppingen worden veroorzaakt door een ziekte.
*Wat kunt u zelf doen?*
U kunt niet veel doen aan een hartritmestoornis. Als u snel bezorgd raakt en regelmatig hartkloppingen voelt, kunt u het beste proberen niet in paniek te raken en u juist te ontspannen. Stop even met waar u mee bezig bent en haal een aantal keer diep adem. Daarnaast kan het een goed idee zijn om eens even op te staan en een korte wandeling te maken. Soms helpt het om minder alcohol of cafeïne houdende dranken te nemen.
Als de hartkloppingen langer dan enkele uren aanhouden, vaak terugkomen of wanneer u zich onwel voelt, is het raadzaam contact op te nemen met de arts. Dat geldt ook als u kortademig bent, pijn in de borst hebt, ongewoon hevig zweet, duizelig bent, flauwvalt of wanneer de hartkloppingen optreden zonder dat u zich hebt ingespannen, angstig of bezorgd bent of koorts hebt.
_(Bron: thebegezondheidslink.nl)_

Het beste is inderdaad rustig blijven en proberen geen stress te hebben, maar dat kan soms moeilijk zijn.
Hopelijk verbetert de situatie nog, veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## melis1995

Heey,

Ik ben een meisje van 16 maar ik ben daarmee naar de dokter gegaan mijn dokter zit in Duitsland. Ik had ook last van hartkloppingen. Ik ben door de dokter naar de cardioloog gestuurd. Ik heb daar van allerlei dingen gedaan zoals: Fietsen, hartfilmpje, 48uur een kastje om, maar er kwam daarmee niks uit totdat ik de laatste test en bijna alleen maar bekend is in Duitsland een kieptafel. Je word in een stand gebracht van 70 graden en dan moet je een uur blijven staan als je in het uur duizelig en bijna flauwvalt dan heb je een bloedsomloop stoornis en hartritme stoornis. Ik heb daarvoor beta blokkers gekregen en het gaat nu al een jaar goed heb er bijna geen last meer van. 

Ik zou je kunnen aanraden omdat ook te doen. Ik hoop dat ik je wat geholpen heb

Groet Melis

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon is 24 en heeft ook last van hartritmestoornissen, ook fietsproef gehad, echo, ecg en daaruit bleek niets mis te zijn maar dan toch een 24 uurs meting en daar bleek dat hij wel degelijk hartritemstoornissen heeft, zijn inwendige pacemaker zoals de cardio het uitlegde "vergeet" soms eens zijn werk te doen zodat zijn hart op hol slaat, 1 gewone slag en dan 100 verkeerde slagen... met zijn schildklier was niets mis mee, volgende week moet hij nu terug op controle gaan want hij heeft meds gekregen en dan gaan ze terug eens kijken of de medicatie aanslaat, en waarschijnlijk terug een 24 uurs meting en zien wat daar dus uitkomt, misschien medicatie verhogen maar indien dit niet helpt denk ik dat de cardio zal voorstellen om hem een pacemaker in te planten die zijn hartritme onder controle houdt, niet plezant voor een jonge man maar er bestaat altijd een risico dat zijn hart gewoon ophoudt en dit zou wel zijn leven kunnen redden... je hoort zoveel van jonge sporters die een hartstilstand krijgen terwijl ze aan het sporten zijn, dus ik ben het niet echt eens met Luus, mijn zoon heeft het ook terwijl hij slaapt dus dan staat hij niet onder stress of doet geen inspanning... dus als je niet zeker bent van iets, toch maar een cardioloog raadplegen en niet blijven mee lopen...

----------


## jolanda27

Voor de hartritmestoornissen heb ik Sotalol gekregen. Zijn er nog meer mensen die dit middel slikken?
Ben er vandaag mee begonnen. Heb flubberbenen en een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. Ook is het net of ik minder goed zie. Ik vraag mij of dit soort klachten blijven bestaan ofdat het alleen in het begin zo is. Dat zou ik graag willen weten.

----------


## Abbigail

Beste mensen,

Ik zit al 25 jaar met hartkloppingen en krijg nu een ablatie.
jaren was ik in het ziekenhuis van mijn woonplaats en daar kwam niets uit totdat ik bij prof. Smeets cardioloog UMC ST.Radboud te Nijmegen kwam.
Hij is specialist op dat gebied en in juli krijg ik een longvenenisolatie om deze hartritmestoornissen te stoppen.
Misschien wel een tip voor mensen die daar al jaren mee zitten en niet verder kunnen.
Het medicijn Amiodaron is een heel goed middel tegen hartritmestoornissen.
Ieder geneesmiddel heeft izjn bijwerkingen en daar moet je even doorheen en doorslikken.
Niet te veel op deze bijwerkingen letten want die horen er in het begin bij.

Als jullie vragen hebben dan hoor ik het wel.

Hartelijke groet,

Marianneke Beurskens

----------


## madou

Heeft iemand wel eens een alternatief middel geprobeerd, zoals kruidenthee's om hartritmestoringen te verhelpen?
Zit zelf ook met dat probleem en een ablatie heeft niets geholpen. Geneesmiddelenbrengen duizeligheid en lage bloeddruk.
Dus ben ik op zoek een een alternatieve geneeswijze.... Wie weet ervan?

----------


## Flogiston

Alternatieve middeltjes kunnen hooguit een beetje ondersteuning geven. Als ze echt zouden helpen, zouden ze immers al lang zijn geaccepteerd als regulier middel.

----------

